# I hope things will lighten up now...



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Unfortunately I made the decision to ban ClintonHammond permanently.

His continual criticism of how the forum is run, his continual attacking every post made in the Open Discussion area, his overall attitude are the 3 main reasons for it. Plus he had 2 strikes against him for personal attacks.

Some might not agree with what I did but he made our job much more stressful than it needed to be.

With that said I hope things will lighten up and get back to the friendly Canadian Guitar Forum we want it to be.


Jeff


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Paul said:


> Great, now I'm alone among the vocal non-theists on the board.:frown:
> 
> Was a public banishment to the pointless forest necessary? If there were no more CH posts, most of us would just assume he went away. That would seem a little cleaner to me. Right now we know you've got a body hidden, we just don't know where.:smile:


Well my intentions aren't to make this a Clinton bashing thread, just trying to be open with everyone here I figure you guys deserve it.

Plus it's only a matter of time before someone creates a thread asking where he is.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I believe!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Too bad but understandable.

His opinions were never offensive, generally speaking, just the way he put things.

I was hoping he'd simply mellow out when faced with being shunned.

Onward.


I'll try to lighten up.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually its very fitting, Bob Saget is to the Christians, what Jesus Christ is to the Comedians..........


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

Some observations/comment:

1) W.r.t. jroberts posting; truly the moment when a picture is worth a thousand words. When I saw that picture, *EVERYTHING* about CH made sense to me.

2) At first, I thought it was just me, but after searching various forum posts and seeing the reaction of others to him, I realize it wasn't. In another thread I had asked him to leave after making his point because his rants were getting tiresome and full of rhetoric. He didn't get the hint.

3) Challenging discussions can be fun, being a prick to everyone is not.

4) I hope he doesn't channel his negative energy into TGP threads. Edit: I just checked and he's banned there as well.

I hope this departure will create a better atmosphere for discussion on this site.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't know, I kinda liked Clinton in certain ways but I always found myself being very cautious around him. If it's best for the forum, then so be it.
SeeYa Clinton. :wave:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

It'll be quieter without him and it's too bad in a way because he did have some things worth saying. 

Unfortunately he tended to have a nasty, demeaning way of saying it and asking him to tone down was akin to throwing gas on the fire.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I was an active member in a forum for satelite hackers a few years ago. This was what I would call a mature/adult site. There was one exhasporating individual they eventually relegated to the "sharks den" (or something similar). while he was able to surf the site he was continually banned for short periods until they found him a "home". If you were obstinate or able for his reperatoire then you simply posted in his section. while I never personally bothered his section did have lots of activity. again, the site was an adult site.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Michelle said:


> I don't know, I kinda liked Clinton in certain ways but I always found myself being very cautious around him. If it's best for the forum, then so be it.
> SeeYa Clinton. :wave:


+1 I did find lots of his posts entertaining, but sometimes to the detriment of the subject at hand.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> I was an active member in a forum for satelite hackers a few years ago. This was what I would call a mature/adult site. There was one exhasporating individual they eventually relegated to the "sharks den" (or something similar). while he was able to surf the site he was continually banned for short periods until they found him a "home". If you were obstinate or able for his reperatoire then you simply posted in his section. while I never personally bothered his section did have lots of activity. again, the site was an adult site.
> cheers
> RIFF


"Is this the right room for an argument?"

"Sorry, this is Abuse" :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I was ok with him till the posts in 'the thread'. He pretty much insulted everyone else who posted in that thread and the forum. And for no real reason that I can see. That's just not cool.

I am not bashing, the forum needs as many active posters as we can get. But the posts in that thread were kinda uncalled for.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

It was enevitable. He was always a bit of a loose cannon (definitely not a bad thing), but the last few weeks he pushed the boundaries well past healthy discussion and argument. 

It was getting tiresome to see him quickly make any hot topic thread about himself and make direct and mean-spirited comments to anyone who disagreed with him even though he was doing a poor job defending his argument. The majority of the time I agreed with the side he was on, but I had absolutely no respect for how he was presenting it. 

If he wanted people to listen to him, putting a hateful condescending tone on everything he wrote was not the way to do it. Making it personal (and then repeatedly denying he ever made it personal) was just too much.

Thanks for doing what needed to be done Jeff.

James aka LowWatt


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Early on when he first started posting the one thing I did like about him was his honesty and it was somewhat refreshing but later on he was treading the line between being honest and being rude and since late December I found his posts really were crossing that line. I know this is probably going to sound obvious to a lot of people but I think he's the type of person that has very little, if any, conscience. I think David Henman is probably doing the happy dance right now. :smile: It's kind of ironic that his last post was in the "Goodbye" thread. :wink: Goodbye Clinton.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

:bow:I was waiting for this too happen. It's about time.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

No fair, his posts were entertaining most of the time.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I regret, but agree, that it's necessary to do this. CH is a very knowledgable, very insightful, and entertaining person. Sure we don't always agree, particularly on matters of diplomacy, but I still value his contributions. 

Here's to you ClintonHammond! Happy trails!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> Early on when he first started posting the one thing I did like about him was his honesty and it was somewhat refreshing but later on he was treading the line between being honest and being rude and since late December I found his posts really were crossing that line. I know this is probably going to sound obvious to a lot of people but I think he's the type of person that has very little, if any, conscience. I think David Henman is probably doing the happy dance right now. :smile: It's kind of ironic that his last post was in the "Goodbye" thread. :wink: Goodbye Clinton.


I think he has some stuff going on personally and it manifests itself here in the forum. In his tirades he used whatever he had at hand to ram it up your a$$ in order to prove his point. Unfortunately, what he accosts you for in one thread, he hypocritically uses to prove another point in another thread. The most ironic thing I found is that he would start an argument just in order to prove a point resulting in threads completely losing direction.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

djem said:


> I think he has some stuff going on personally and it manifests itself here in the forum.


And do we all have to wait for the meds to kick in ?

Anybody seen him perform ? There were never any gigs listed on his website.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Too bad it happens but it's sometimes a necessary thing that must be done to keep the peace in a close community . 

I've seen these fellows come back as others in other forums so he may rejoin under a different ID , of course his style of posts will give him away eventually .


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Paul said:


> Great, now I'm alone among the vocal non-theists on the board.:frown:


I just your run-of-the-mill non-vocal non-theist. Typical agnostic, eh.


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

Paul said:


> Great, now I'm alone among the vocal non-theists on the board.:frown:


But you do a great job (seriously!). I hope CH is OK, that behaviour typically is an indicator of other issues and he really only got bad in the last couple of months. So I hope he fares well.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

how do we know when we get strikes against us? Do we get a MEMO or sumthin`?...and is this my first strike?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Anybody seen him perform ? There were never any gigs listed on his website.


Actually........his website was poorly organized but he does have a review page that is quite entertaining! To quote from his site,



> Date: 09 Feb 03 - 04:42 PM
> 
> I finally got to meet and hear Clinton Hammond last night. I once described Clinton as a Mudcatter as something like wonderfully knowledgeable about half the time, an opinionated, self righteous asshole the other half of the time, and at all times, fascinating and someone I would like to meet. Let me add to that. He is a wonderful performer with a great voice, and a journeyman like attitude towards his work.
> 
> ...


Here's the link, http://www.mudcat.org/thread.cfm?threadid=56622&messages=17#886296


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Having never found myself in his sights, I have a few fond memories of Clint.

There was the classic "Man up" phrase he coined a while back, and then the more recent tin foil hat comment. I think that even those on the recieving ends of those got a chuckle out of them. 

He also chimed in and named my "transparent peacock blue" 'Lake Louise' when I was looking for a more Canadian name.

I missed whatever transpired over the past couple of days, and I am aware that he rubbed a few other members the wrong way, but I think I'll miss his contributions. If all bad guys were only as bad as him, I don't think we would be too bad off at all. 

I'm sure he gave the mods more than enough good reasons to give him the boot though.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Awww, man! If GC was likened to Corner Gas, CH was our Oscar :frown:

I found him a funny ol' grump.

But... that's just my two bits.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

The mods did the right thing here...Ive only been here a short time however this CH member is/was a trouble maker...Ive seen his type before on boards...the type that never admits they are wrong about anything and insult you in the process...no great loss in my eyes.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't mind a good argument with someone who is consistent in their opinions and respects others'. CH in my opinion just wanted to argue with anybody and anything. I purposely avoided certain threads to avoid having to read his crap. I'm sure he has a lot of valuable things to say but a Time Out was certainly required in this case. Thanks mods.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I don't mind a good argument with someone who is consistent in their opinions and respects others'. CH in my opinion just wanted to argue with anybody and anything. I purposely avoided certain threads to avoid having to read his crap. I'm sure he has a lot of valuable things to say but a Time Out was certainly required in this case. Thanks mods.


+1 ...

Jean


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...most of us didn't take him seriously. in fact, i found him a constant source of amusement.

unfortunately, he did create a very negative environment here, so i think jeff had no other option.

to his discredit, he probably believes he was banned unjustly, and will continue to believe that the world is full of lesser beings who are out to get him.

he put me on his ignore list very early on. i think that speaks volumes. i had his number, and he knew it.

oddly enough, i am pretty sure if he and i met, we'd connect famously.

aside from his tendency to state the bleeding obvious as if he was the only one capable of perceiving it, his observations were generally pretty astute.

-dh


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Don't know him as a person, only his text on the screen which I found quite entertaining at times. Then again, I never got into any word fights with him, just lucky I guess! I'll miss his posts. 

I had to search for my all time fave Clinton post, in this old thread ironically started by GuitaristZ. Still cracks me up!

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=7364



ClintonHammond said:


> I decided I would played flute through high-school cause the flute section was all-girl until I got there, so my odds were fantastic....
> 
> And flutists are the BEST kissers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Reminds me of this areobics club I used to work by. They were supposed to have one-way glass lining the street, but the moron labourers installed them BACKWARDS to the delight of the male passers-by (and some of the gal's from their expressions) 

Just to be sure, I entered the club and sure enough, it looked like a smokey-tinted mirror on the wall


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Geek said:


> Reminds me of this areobics club I used to work by. They were supposed to have one-way glass lining the street, but the *moron labourers* installed them BACKWARDS to the delight of the male passers-by (and some of the gal's from their expressions)
> 
> Just to be sure, I entered the club and sure enough, it looked like a smokey-tinted mirror on the wall


Not to sure about that description...Was it really a mistake?? Or did they live nearby??


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Is this ban still being enforced?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

oooh....a David Henman post..awesome!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Diablo said:


> oooh....a David Henman post..awesome!


how so?


----------

